
Apple’s Jimmy Iovine Apologizes for Saying Women Can’t Find Music - jessaustin
http://recode.net/2015/11/19/apples-jimmy-iovine-apologizes-for-saying-women-cant-find-music/
======
skorecky
How is this crap even a story?

